# its a sad day



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

So the wife and i got a new place, and I have to break down my community tank because majority of my fish in it won't survive the move itself, with exception to my Bichir and 2 Angelfish. But, I'm hoping this could also be a blessing in disguise because I'm setting up my 55 and just going to leave the 40 broke down. 

What I'm getting at here is, I do have a lot of experience with SA cichlids, but usually by themselves. Would a GT be ok in a tank with my Bichir and Angelfish once I move, if i get him small enough. I have plenty of rock for caves (thanks to cory1990 for the hiking idea btw), and plenty of space for a good 6-8 months until my bigger tank is complete. 

And feedback would be awesome. Thanks guys.

-Jeremy


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say that the green terror would be too aggressive for either of the fish..
they are not called "green terrors" without reason...


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, but I've read its about personality too. Ive seen it work before, but grant it, that was the only time. I guess I'm going to have to do more research


----------

